# Safeway 10 for 10



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i found at safeway, they have talpia and cod fillets 10 for $10.00
they come 2 in a bag........









good stuff for those on a budget....


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Cod (especially Gadus) is more expenmsive than the Cichlid (Tilapia).
How much is total weight of the fillets for $10?

Harry


----------



## ModsBoss (Oct 20, 2006)

I dont know where you are from, but here I can get a box of Talapia fillets that has about 23 in it for $10.00.... So my terns will be wed fed for awhile on that.!!

Smilez,
Mod


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

well you just burst my bubble now didnt ya.......








thats a good deal right there!!!!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

haha lol

its stilla nice find.

I get all my food from asian supermakrets, they are cheaper, more quantity and usually always on sale.

If u go to the nearest chinatown u can go to small shopd and bargain with them.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

rocker said:


> haha lol
> 
> its stilla nice find.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is true. Also, there is such a larger variety at asian markets. They have every type of seafood out there for way cheap.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

rocker said:


> haha lol
> 
> its stilla nice find.
> 
> ...


ive got one right next to my work........thanks for the tip


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

(Tilapia).


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

rocker said:


> haha lol
> 
> its stilla nice find.
> 
> ...


I agree chinatown over here sells so much seafood for real cheap its crazy..I can get whole lobsters for like $2..


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> (Tilapia).


spelling quiz?????????
spell cichlid........


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

assclown said:


> (Tilapia).


spelling quiz?????????
spell cichlid........








[/quote]

Dont mind RB hes our resident crazy person.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

what i dont get it


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

rocker said:


> what i dont get it











*self too os well, umm, meh...


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)




----------

